# SSD und HDD!!!



## Zocker15xD (21. November 2011)

Hi Leute, 

ich habe mir überlegt, eine SSD zu meinem System dazuzunehmen (64GB), und dort das Betreibssystem zu installieren.
Der Rest kommt dann auf meine HDD (500GB) drauf. Doch ich habe keine Ahnung wie man die Daten dann trennen kann, dass dan wirklich nichts außer dem BS und vielleicht ein paar Spielen auf die SSD kommt. Könnt ihr mir mal erklären, wie das ganze funktioniert?

Gruß, Zocker


----------



## Vordack (21. November 2011)

Ist das Dein ernst?

Naja, ich versuchs mal.

Wenn Du die SSD bekommst, reinstecken, Win installieren. Danach die Festplatte einbauen, Die bekommt dann einen anderen Laufwerksbuchstaben zugewiesen nachdem sie eingerichtet ist. (SSD = C:, Festplatrte dann D Wenn Du auf C: programme installierst, Daten speicherst, sind sie auf Deiner SSD. Wenn Du bei der installation D: angibst oder unter Word bei speichern unter auf D: was ablegst dann wird es auf deiner HDD gespeichert. 

Oder habe ich Deine Frage falsch verstanden?


----------



## Zocker15xD (21. November 2011)

Hmm, ich hätte mir das ganze komplizierter vorgestellt....
Ich hab letztens mal nen Experten danach gefragt,nur umsicher zu gehen, und der hat mir irgendeinen Schrott erzählt, was mich dann doch verunsichert hat.
Sonst hätte ichs so gemacht, wie du es beschrieben hast. Danke


----------



## Herbboy (21. November 2011)

Google mal noch nach "Windows 7 Eigene Dateien Partition" oder, dann wirst Du auch sehen, wie man die "Eigenen Dateien" bzw "Dokumnte"-Ordner so umstellt, dass die NICHT mehr auf C: sind, und zwar so, dass auch alle Programme das merken und nicht einen neuen "Eigene Dateien"-Ordner anlegen. Viele Spiele zB speichern ja bei "eigene Dateien", selbst wenn man sie auf zB E: installiert hat. Bei manchen enstehen dann auch schnell mal ein paar hundert MB an Daten


----------



## Rabowke (22. November 2011)

Alternativ könntest du dir ein Z68 Board holen, und über SRT eine 20GB SSD mit deiner Festplatte verbinden. Dann hast du jedenfalls beim Lesen 'fast' native SSD Geschwindigkeiten. Schreiben soll zwar auch beschleunigt werden, bedingt durch das Cache Prinzip erreichst du aber definitiv keine SSD Geschindigkeiten.

Allerdings ist diese Konstellation wohl schwer zu sichern, die meisten Backup Programme strecken hier noch die Hufe bzw. Sichern nur einen Teil, der im Notfall aber unbrauchbar ist.

Ich hab mir eine Crucial m4 mit 128GB gegönnt. Windows & ein paar Programme installiert, Spiele sind weiterhin auf normalen Festplatten.

Die Geschwindigkeit ist grandios, Windows selbst reagiert butterweich ... keine nervenden Denkpausen beim Öffnen von FiFo mit vielen Tabs etc. ... einfach sofort da.


----------



## Vordack (22. November 2011)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> Hmm, ich hätte mir das ganze komplizierter vorgestellt....
> Ich hab letztens mal nen Experten danach gefragt,nur umsicher zu gehen, und der hat mir irgendeinen Schrott erzählt, was mich dann doch verunsichert hat.
> Sonst hätte ichs so gemacht, wie du es beschrieben hast. Danke


 
Das passiert wenn man Experten fragt... Die wollen immer zeigen wie viel Ahnung sie doch haben und sind eigentlich nur gut dadrin einen zu verwirren durch Infomationsüberfluss (ähnlich wie Doktoren die in ihrer eigenen Sprache fachsimpeln^^)


----------



## Rabowke (22. November 2011)

Wobei ich mich ernsthaft Frage wie man das verkomplizieren kann?


----------



## Vordack (22. November 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wobei ich mich ernsthaft Frage wie man das verkomplizieren kann?


 
Ganz einfach. Man kann alles verkomplizieren. Zum Beispiel könte er sofort mit einem Exkurs über SSD optimierung anfangen oder (wie Herb) mit anderen, zusätzlichen Infos anfangen (Eigene Dateien verschieben) die später zwar sinnvoll, aber beim ersten installieren erst mal irrelevant sind. Man könnte natürlich auch anfangen über RAID fachzusimpeln und gleich verschiednee Bonfigurationen in betracht ziehen.

Aber ehrlich, als "Chef" müßtest Du doch super dadrin sein Deine Mitarbeiter zu verwirren


----------



## Rabowke (22. November 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ganz einfach. Man kann alles verkomplizieren. Zum Beispiel könte er sofort mit einem Exkurs über SSD optimierung anfangen oder (wie Herb) mit anderen, zusätzlichen Infos anfangen (Eigene Dateien verschieben) die später zwar sinnvoll, aber beim ersten installieren erst mal irrelevant sind. Man könnte natürlich auch anfangen über RAID fachzusimpeln und gleich verschiednee Bonfigurationen in betracht ziehen.


Was willst du bei SSDs großartig optimieren? Prefetch, Defragmentierung etc.pp. hat Windows 7 bereits selbst deaktiviert.
Die neueren SSDs haben auch 'eigene' Optimierungen, wie z.B. Garbage Collection etc. ... im Normalfall musst du als Käufer aktueller SSDs so gut wie nichts mehr beachten.

Vllt. im BIOS auf AHCI umstellen ... sollte man aber bereits mit SATA Platten, wg. NCQ, gemacht haben.

Mehr fällt mir wirklich nicht ein. Selbst die Eigenen Dateien sind mMn nicht so groß, dass man hier besondere Aufmerksamkeit walten lassen müsste, die Lese- und Schreibzugriffe dürften sich in Grenzen halten.



> Aber ehrlich, als "Chef" müßtest Du doch super dadrin sein Deine Mitarbeiter zu verwirren


... die Frage ist wie sinnvoll das ganze ist? 
Was nützt es mir im Fachjargon zu Reden, wo ggf. nur ein Bruchteil beim AN hängen bleibt? Lieber für Jeden verständlich erklären, so halten sich auch Rückfragen o.ä. in Grenzen.

Allerdings gibts Situationen wo Dinge bei mir in Gedanken absolut klar sind, ich die so wiedergebe aber das für andere irgendwie nicht so leicht verständlich ist ... kA warum.


----------



## Vordack (22. November 2011)

Als ich meine SSD damals kaufte gab es im Netzt ein Leitfaden wie ich sie optimiere und woran man denken soll, also z.B. auch Temp Verzeichnisse von Windows und Browser und so auszulagern (wegen der berenzten Schreibvorgängte bei SSDs). Wenn ich wirklich mit Wissen um mich werfen wollte (und nicht helfen) dann könnte ich bestimmt ein Vortrag von 30 Minuten über das getrennte einrichten von SSDs und HDD halten, mit all seinen Facetten und möglichen Stolpersteinen.

Ob man danach schlauer ist als wenn man meinen ersten Beitrag hier liest sei dahingestellt (aber auf jeden Fall ist man verwirrter  )

Zu der Frage wie sinnvoll... wir wissen das, viele tun es eben nicht^^

Wenn Du mit Leuten redest die es nicht verstehen (Dein letzter Satz), lass mich raten, DAS sind meistens Frauen oder?


----------



## Zocker15xD (22. November 2011)

Puuh, wenns da so viele Sachen zu Beachten gibt, überleg ichs mir noch mal gut...


----------



## Vordack (22. November 2011)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> Puuh, wenns da so viele Sachen zu Beachten gibt, überleg ichs mir noch mal gut...


 
Wie schon geschrieben, lass Dich nicht verwirren. Es ist wie gesagt ziemlich einfach es hinzukriegen.


----------



## th_h_hexley (22. November 2011)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> Puuh, wenns da so viele Sachen zu Beachten gibt, überleg ichs mir noch mal gut...


 
Man kann es auch übertreiben. Ich habe nur meinen Benutzerordner und Spiele auf einer anderen Platte installiert, weil der Platz gegrenzt ist.


----------

